# Ransom County Buck



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

You gotta see this buck, just an absolute monster.....

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/gallery/det ... &offset=10


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Muchos palmation...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw that deer earlier its pretty awsome.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:eyeroll: :beer: :sniper: :roll:

HOLLY MOLLY.................................


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow, what an animal!!


----------



## pheasantman89 (Nov 9, 2005)

What is it a moose!!!!

HA HA
but seriously that is a monster buck


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Its a Doose....Deer/Moose Hybrid :lol:

Crazy BIg...


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW that is an absolute monster


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

woooooweeeeee, nice buck!!! :sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Can anybody tell me where in ransom county it was shot i have a lot of family friends up there.


----------

